# Who is that handsome young man in your picture?



## x_games_rock

I'm trying to ask a Polish friend "who is that handsome young man in your picture?", but since I don't actually speak any Polish, I used a translatica.pl online service. Is "Kto jest tym przystojnym człowiekiem na twoim obrazie?" anywhere near what I'm trying to say, or does it even make any sense at all? This is hardly vital, but could anyone help me out?


----------



## robin74

What kind of picture are we talking about?

"Kim jest ten przystojny młodzieniec na Twoim obrazie?" (in your painting)
"Kim jest ten przystojny młodzieniec na Twoim zdjęciu?" (in your photo)


----------



## x_games_rock

robin74 said:


> What kind of picture are we talking about?
> 
> "Kim jest ten przystojny młodzieniec na Twoim obrazie?" (in your painting)
> "Kim jest ten przystojny młodzieniec na Twoim zdjęciu?" (in your photo)



It's a photo of him with someone else; I just wanted to tease him a little bit because he's kind of narcissistic. 

I didn't expect that online translation to be nearly as close to correct as it seems to be; are Polish and English structures really that similar, or was this a fluke?


----------



## marlablank

If you want to be rather more informal and tease your friend a little bit I would go with: "_A cóż to za przystojniak na tym zdjęciu?_" It sounds more natural to me, especially if you both are the same age or simply know each other quite well.


----------



## x_games_rock

Awesome. Thanks, both of you!


----------



## przemo84

robin74 said:


> What kind of picture are we talking about?
> 
> "Kim jest ten przystojny młodzieniec na Twoim obrazie?" (in your painting)
> "Kim jest ten przystojny młodzieniec na Twoim zdjęciu?" (in your photo)



Eee... nobody would say that 

You'd beeter say:

"A kim jest ten przystojniak/przystojniaczek na (tym) zdjęciu?" or say exactly as marlablack suggests above


----------



## .Jordi.

przemo84 said:


> Eee... nobody would say that


Excuse me, what makes you think that nobody would say that? Of course, it may sound a little bit old fashioned, but I can imagine myself using it.
Everything depends on whom you talk to. „Co to za ciacho na tej fotce?” - it would be quite informal, I could use it when talking with young people. „Kimże jest ten urodziwy/krasny młodzieniec na Twoim zdjęciu?” - this I would use when talking for example with my grandma.


----------



## robin74

Well, that just shows the importance of the context  What I proposed does sound somewhat old fashioned, but when I was translating it I didn't really know what it's needed for.


----------



## mcibor

I think that still nobody Polish would say that, as "Twoim zdjęciu" sounds weird in this context.
If you change your (Twoim) to this (tym) it will be acceptable:

"Kim jest ten przystojny młodzieniec na tym obrazie?" (on this painting)
"Kim jest ten przystojny młodzieniec na tym zdjęciu?" (on this photo)


----------



## przemo84

.Jordi. said:


> Excuse me, what makes you think that nobody would say that? Of course, it may sound a little bit old fashioned, but I can imagine myself using it.
> Everything depends on whom you talk to. „Co to za ciacho na tej fotce?” - it would be quite informal, I could use it when talking with young people. „Kimże jest ten urodziwy/krasny młodzieniec na Twoim zdjęciu?” - this I would use when talking for example with my grandma.



I'm 25 and most Poles wouldn't say that - „Kimże jest ten urodziwy/krasny młodzieniec na Twoim zdjęciu?” 

It's old-fashioned, only elderly people could use this phrase or A similar one.


----------



## frenchboy

I wouldn't use "człowiek" in this context. Probably: "młody facet" - simply "young man".

Perhaps "przystojniaczek" or "przystojniak", assuming it's an informal context...

Also use "Kto jest ten" or "Kim jest tym" - NOT "Kto jest tym"...

So: *Kim jest ten prystojniaczek na Twoim obrazie?

*Powodzenia,
frenchboy


----------



## jazyk

> Also use "Kto jest ten" or "*Kim jest tym*" - NOT "Kto jest tym"...
> 
> So: *Kim jest ten prystojniaczek na Twoim obrazie?*


I don't know, but it looks as though you're contradicting yourself.


----------



## frenchboy

jazyk said:


> I don't know, but it looks as though you're contradicting yourself.



Sorry - yes, yes - my mistake ...


----------



## mcibor

I still wouldn't use Twój obraz


----------

